# os9 driver for RT2870 Ralink usb wireless adaptor



## don.stanley (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, I have a Mac G4 sawtooth running OS9, Classic. I need it because I run Logic Audio Platinum on it in a music studio.

I bought a usb wireless adaptor, brand name Sweex. In essence it's an

RT2870 Ralink chip in the usb wireless adaptor.

The company sent me drivers for OSX but I'm hoping to find one that will work in OS9. Thanks for any help.

I want to use it to access our wireless router. We use OSX via airport on our other macs

This is my first post, just joined.


----------



## MacGuyver (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmm, I used to know about some generic USB wireless driver that worked under OS 9 (Classic) but forgot where... and it might not work with that chipset anyway.

If wireless is all you need, perhaps you should pick up an AirPort Express Base Station ($100) and patch it to your G4 tower via ethernet cable. Configure the Express to auto-join your network and leave your tower's TCP/IP control panel set to DHCP. You might have to manually plug in the DNS server numbers, but the rest should be automatically assigned.

If you buy one from a local Apple store you can ask them to give you a step-by-step procedure for setting this up.

Don't forget to turn AppleTalk off if you are not using it. AT has a habit of pinging the network often just to see if anyone answers. This was a great feature back in the olden days, but now it is just annoying.


----------



## don.stanley (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for that. I see they sell them on Amazon. Would I need to buy a seperate ethernet cable?

Thanks again, I think that's the best route


----------



## MacGuyver (Sep 12, 2007)

The AirPort Express does not come with an ethernet cable IIRC, so if you do not have a spare one lying around (or that you can swipe from a friend) it would be a needed accessory. You would only need to comfortably span the distance between the back of your tower to the nearest available power outlet (be it the wall or a surge protector strip).

BEFORE you buy this stuff, try connecting the G4 tower directly to your network equipment via ethernet cable to verify that your ethernet port is working.  I'd hate to have you spend money only to find out your built-in port was on the fritz.


----------

